# OWB or IWB



## AIM RIGHT

Which one do you prefer and why? Just trying to shine some light and education on holsters for anyone who's interested. I prefer both depending on the weather and type of clothes i'm wearing.


----------



## ponzer04

I go for the IWB I'm 5'3" and 165lbs so the OWB holsters I tried stick to far out for me to conceal them. I voted both because I think that OWB would be more comfortable if I found one that worked for me.


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac

I like both and have both. My main CC holster is IWB. With the IWB i don't have the muzzle of the gun peeking out when i bend over to pick up things, or reach up high to get something from the top shelf at the store. Never really had much of a problem. All of my shirts and T-shirts are XXXL-Tall (being 6'2" and 285 lbs)


----------



## Ricky59

Inside the pants carry with a crossbreed holster ...


----------



## recoilguy

I carry 2 ways mainly depending on the clothes, IWB or shoulder. I have OWB holsters, I just do not wear them much unless I am competeing.

RCG


----------



## thndrchiken

Really depends on what I'm wearing and what the intended activity will be.


----------



## berettabone

Front pocket....Desantis...


----------



## Sigobsessed

I carry o w b in a cut customs double snap pancake with FBI cant. I carry at 4 o'clock and also a double mag pouch at 8 o'clock. I am 6ft 235 lbs. I wear xxl shirts untucked and feel that everything conceals pretty well. I also carry a bug in my front pocket. I do a lot of driving and iwb would be to uncomfortable for sitting long periods.


----------



## Reddog1

Wear what ever "trips your trigger". Sorry. There is not one best way for everyone. Just like there is not "one" best handgun or best caliber for carry.


----------



## sgms

Both on and in with the addition of pocket carry. All depends on what is being worn and weather as to how I carry. (Just remember to practice with all carry methods and rigs.)


----------



## HK Dan

For matches, OWB. For carry IWB. So for playtime, outsside the belt. For business, inside.


----------



## cclaxton

For competition: OWB only. 

For Carry:
- I prefer IWB for concealment, but not all guns work well IWB, so OWB is more comfortable and I use it when possible.
- My Kahr PM9 is perfect for IWB and works great....good IWB holster and it's perfect. However, the Kahr is not my carry weapon of choice anymore.
- I have both Minotaur IWB and Comp-Tac OWB for my Kimber Ultra CDP II in 9mm. I prefer the OWB due to comfort. The Minotaur I use when I really need great concealment, such as an unbuttoned untucked shirt. For a jacket, I can use OWB. 
- Maybe the Minotaur will grow on me, but I find it's harder to get my grip on the gun with IWB. The Comp-Tac OWB is the best holster you could ever have: close to body, short, perfect fit and FAST. 

So, I would answer BOTH.

CC


----------



## willie848

Sigobsessed said:


> I carry o w b in a cut customs double snap pancake with FBI cant. I carry at 4 o'clock and also a double mag pouch at 8 o'clock. I am 6ft 235 lbs. I wear xxl shirts untucked and feel that everything conceals pretty well. I also carry a bug in my front pocket. I do a lot of driving and iwb would be to uncomfortable for sitting long periods.


Don't you think you would go for the pocket gun before your hip gun. I would think it would make me go for the easiest and faster draw. I would try that pocket and hip carry 
but I would go for the pocket first.


----------



## multistage

Versa Max. Hides well, carries well, plenty fast draw. As is my TT RIWB, and my MTAC, and my Talon Plus....

I like IWB for carry.


----------



## MikeyMike

For me, my preference changes daily, and hell, sometimes during the day. As a rule, I have a Glock 23 in a Tagua IWB holster, used as an SOB, and a Ruger LCP .380 in another Tagua IWB that fits perfectly on my boot. I live in Vermont, and there is no such thing as CCW permit here. You can open carry, conceal carry, lay it on the dash of your truck, or whatever, up here... no permit required. So sometimes, on my way to the range, I've been known to strap the FNP-FN .45 on one side, and my M&P .45 on the other. Sorry, got sidetracked ... for me, for many reasons, I carry concealed. A Glock 23 with 13+1 in SOB carry, and the Ruger LCP .380 in my boot. I carry an extra mag for each one on me, too. I have them to help me fight my way back to the truck and escape, or bring the big guns into play.


----------



## cluznar

IWB that way you have less gawkers and people don't come up and say, "Hey, you have a gun".


----------



## berettatoter

AIM RIGHT said:


> Which one do you prefer and why? Just trying to shine some light and education on holsters for anyone who's interested. I prefer both depending on the weather and type of clothes i'm wearing.


I like OWB carry if possible. It is the most comfortable and easiest to present the weapon in a hurry. There are times I IWB carry, that is if the gun is the right size to do so without feeling like a rock got shoved into my pants. I also ankle carry about 25% of the time too.


----------



## Viper

I've never tried an IWB holster that I thought was comfortable, and I think I've tried all the popular ones. The closest was a Remora, and even though I have one, I never use it except occasionally in a jacket pocket. BTW, my pistols range from an LCP and MK40 to the full sized HK45, P220, and 1911.


----------



## rex

I've skipped this for days but I give.I'm kind of with Viper on this.I've carried a Smith 586 on and off duty,a Beretta92 the same,my 1911s,a Smith 5900 series,Sig 230,I quit.All IWB was in an Unkle Mikes generic suade whatever it is and only worked because I could slide it around with the clip,there's no way I can carry IWB past 4 o'clock unless standing or sitting just right-driving a cage no freekin way and maybe the scooter under 50,55 depending on wind direction.I still do have the second UM but the original metal clip was much better.The current replacement (I have that's at the change) works good with the plastic clip but boy did they add material!Same size and applicatin but both the 1911s and Beretta get swallowed so P use it for the USP45 Tac,and there's still wiggle room.Obviously mispackaged but worked out great because I'm probably going to need a holster made for the shoulder rig,the Jackass holster still holds it high on the front strap.Sorry,insomnia and rambling again.

But wait,there's more :smt104

I carry a Commander 99% of the time OWB with a cover shirt in a TT Gunleather variation of Spark's VMII,when it's real hot I use a 20 tear old pancake made by I can't remember who I bought through Dillon's for $20.Whoever made it did good because it's still firm and retains great.The TT is more comfortable and a peek of black on dark jeans is camo because a stainless muzzle peeking from the pancake (I guess technically a belt slide) is blatantly obvious and keeps you on you toes.Haven't been made in over 20yrs knock on wood.A nice pancake is due but these work great until I until other projects are done.

Everyone freaks over this but I still carry "mexican" on the property occasionally or I have to surrender the cover because The Better Half underdressed.Knock on wood I never had a slip there.I think this means I jinxed myself on the 2 wood gigs.


----------



## TGeneC

LOL - OWB, not because I have anything against the IWB holsters, but because I'm an active (competitive) athlete and still wear the same waist size I did 25 years ago - I don't own a pair of shorts or jeans that I could comfortably wear an IWB hoster in! I use a leather paddle holster at 3 o'clock and always wear loose fitting untucked shirts. Does OK and no one has ever bugged me about carrying.


----------



## barstoolguru

mexican style with a micholster


----------



## Spokes

For comfort with a large gun OWB.
To conceal a large gun IWB.
Now most of the time a 2" 38 in pocket in a pocket holster


----------



## rex

barstoolguru said:


> mexican style with a micholster


Never heard of that holster.

'Mexican' carry is just slipping it inside your waistband like our social deviates do,closest thing to a holster might be a string loop off the belt to keep it from sliding down your leg.Wasn't sure if you knew that.


----------



## tony pasley

I have several different holsters depends on where I am going and how I am dressed, nothing is prefect for everything just learn to adapt


----------



## Brevard13

OWB only. The only time I will pocket carry is if I am wearing a pair of wind breaker pants and even then i don't care for it. IWB is just so uncomfortable I would rather go without.


----------



## draak

I carry using both IWB and OWB, depending on how I am dressed. OWB in more comfortable but with the proper holster, I find that IWB is comfortable enough for all day carry.


----------



## IvanTheTerrible

Primarily IWB. I have a Galco and a Kholster. For OWB I like my Desantis.


----------



## bubbinator

As a 42 yr LEO-I did it all-inside/outside/UC/front pocket. In Al-never questioned about any gun anywhere(eat your heart out Obama-Lovers). As LEO too many scenarios to describe. I am 6'/300#+ and can hide a 1911/G21 under a snug belt over a tee shirt-done it for 21.5 yrs. I don't oppose open carry-it is legal, but dumb-aggitates stupid people! Explore bicycle tubes and rubber bands on pistol grips-beats many multi-$ CCW options.


----------



## Bisley

IWB works best for me, though OWB is definitely more comfortable with a good belt and holster. But, the way I dress is better suited for IWB, and it's not terribly uncomfortable with a good holster and belt, and a single stack pistol that's not too heavy when loaded.


----------



## NMpops

IWB conceals a little better but OWB is much more comfortable for me.


----------



## sawman1293

IWB w/ a supertuck and G26, or sr9c. I wear shorts with polos tucked in for work and this method conceals well.


----------



## landis_lawton

I wear a IWB holster for it appears to conceal better. I can fully understand everyone saying the OWB holster is more comfortable, I could see where that would be very true. I am 5'8 at 170 pounds, I need every edge I can get for good concealment. I like the crossbreed holster for I like wearing my shirts tucked in when going out for dinner.


----------

